# Rig Trip, 12/12/14



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Here is a little video of that rig trip from last month!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Cool video, looks like a lot of fun to me!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Great video!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

nice trip! What size/make/model is that boat?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

rustybucket said:


> nice trip! What size/make/model is that boat?


46' Post Sportfisher


----------

